# Becoming Uk Citizen ?



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I am a Portuguese Citizen and I am curious. If I want to have dual citizen.. Do I have to apply for UK Citizen or can I automatically to become a UK Citizen right away ? Sorry about my English, mind you.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am a Portuguese Citizen and I am curious. If I want to have dual citizen.. Do I have to apply for UK Citizen or can I automatically to become a UK Citizen right away ? Sorry about my English, mind you.


Hi,

No, if you have a PT passport you do not automatically get a UK passport. Presently, pre-Brexit, if you are a EU person then you have the right to reside/work in the UK same as anywhere in the EU.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh. That's great to know.

What if I want to become a UK citizen as long as I am a Portugal citizen ?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> Oh. That's great to know.
> 
> What if I want to become a UK citizen as long as I am a Portugal citizen ?


Presently both Portugal and UK allow dual nationality. To claim UK nationality may not be straight forward as it depends on your situation but basically you have to PROVE your life has irrefutable connections with the UK then go through some extended form filling. Have a look at the British Forum section of this website where this is the only topic of conversation to see the difficulties involved and post your enquiries there. Obviously post Brexit dual nationality rules may be different.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you. Maybe I don't need one as long as I can reside and work in UK. Hmm.


----------

